# Mowdy boats ?



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

I would like some info from the Mowdy owners out there!! I had never seen one until today and I have to say that I was impressed at the quality and fish-ability. How do they perform under real world conditions?? I would like information on the shallow water ability and speed, I dont need a speed demon but I want something that will get up and go without burning a ton of fuel.
Our current rig is a 2100 cajun with a 200hp and it gets shallow and runs plenty fast but I need a boat that floats in a bit less water, if you have any info please let me know.
L Price


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

A friend of mine has the 18' Mowdy...awesome boat. He's had it for well over 10 years, and hasn't even had to replace the Yamaha 115 that's on it! The boat gets used approximately 2 times a week, and hasn't been babied its entire life. You'll see a pretty big increase in your shallow water capabilities from the Cajun. The only negatives that I've seen with the boat is the limited storage, and they are very narrow. When I purchased my last boat the 21' came in a very close second.

Late,
Cox


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

One thing for sure. Resale will never be a problem on a Mowdy or a Majek.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Mowdy Boats*

Levi , I can say that the Mowdy that I had (2nd one built) got plenty of use for 17 yrs with no problems. The one I had was a 22ft (pictured below) and didn't have a tunnel and I could get into the back lakes here around POC. IMO the only thing the boat lacks is storage space. As far as "real world" conditions I think its one of the better ones on the market. As stated above , if and when you decide to sell one it's not hard to do. LIke I said I had one and used it heavily for 17 yrs. When I decided to sell it , it took less than a week plus I got well more than what it cost me. Of course it had been repowered 2 or 3 times.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Dang I remember that boat. 

TH


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Have you checked out his site: www.mowdyboats.com


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

My big bro owned one for a couple of years (partnership deal with a nimrod and it fell apart) 23' W/150 Yamaha , no tunnel. Awesome. awesome boat. Handled the chop on open bay crossings like an absolute trooper. Simple, dependable, solid as a rock and holds it value. Hated to see it go but the 23 Explorer we replaced it with is a fine ride as well. Wanted to buy a Mowdy but they had a 1 year waiting list and were very rigid about deviating from their spec build whatsoever.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks for the replys!! Good info!
Levi


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Mowdy Boats*

Parks and Wildlife wardens use them that alone should be a pretty good recomendation


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

I've owned my 22' mowdy (2000 yr model) for almost 3 yrs now - no complaints from me. I have the TRP which gives an awesome holeshot. Top speed is around 44-45 mph loaded for fishing with 2-3 guys. The boat handles the rought stuff unbelievably well and is very, very dry. Floats in pretty shallow water - maybe around shin deep. The previous owner of the boat solved a lot of the storage issues with coolers so I've never had a storage problem the way the boat is set up - see pics. I also have a cooler with a padded seat that I strap behind the leaning post for more seating/more storage. Feel free to PM if you have any other questions.


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

I am also a proud Mowdy owner. I have had mine for around three years now. It is a 22' with an Evinrude 150. The boat is not a speed demon but it will top out at around 43mph. The boat drafts around 15" loaded down and takes about 18" to get on a plane, since it does not have a tunnel. After having practically been raised in a mowdy (going down to the landcut every other weekend from the padre isle canals, for about 15 years) there was only one choice when it came to buying a boat - MOWDY! These boats handle rough water very well and can take just about anything you throw at them. Another Mowdy owner and myself were talking the other day and he said, "you know today is one of those days that you can take the Mowdy out and just cruise the rough bay (30 mph SE wind) and laugh at all of those soar-backed, soaked non-Mowdy fisherman". I personally use mine for everything from fishing the flats, to duck hunting the lakes and creeks, and even running 35 miles offshore. The only drawback is storage on these boats. But if you are looking into getting one built pay the extra and get the custom fiberglass leaning post (lots of storage) and get the below the deck gas tank, so that you will have that extra room for storage. On the other hand as the others have mentioned there resale value is great and you will not have a problem selling it, if you actually wanted to sell it for some reason.


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

U may want to check out a JH Performance, Very similar hull design with more than enough storage. Several models to choose from 19,21 and 24 ft. I own one and is the best ride of any boat I've been on and I been on plenty. Very dry and extremely smooth. Ck them out at www.jhperformanceboats.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

man you guy's sure are making it hard for me to decide on what my next boat is going to be.living here in victoria where they make the mowdy boats,i've heard about the waiting list.i've waited this long what the heck i think i'm going to order mine this week.


----------



## seeing reds (May 17, 2005)

*Behind you*

I think I was following behind you one time outside of Refugio. I kept saying to myself that was one sweet boat.


----------



## harry forester (May 23, 2006)

stumpegrinders bro. here(see above )
the mowdy is a fine boat in all respects. not cheap, but they no doubt hold their value .
limited storage. tunnel will loose a little speed --appx. 10 % but if you need shallow, and since the water fell out of es. santo bay and dosn't seem its ever coming back, who dosn't, go w/ the tunnell.
i'd sell that explorer--just to scratch an itch ! its a 99 23 w/ 200 efi loaded & like new/ in some ways better than new cond.--261 hrs-i'm the orig owner & know it inside out. e me if interested [email protected]

you wont go wrong w/ the mowdy though


----------



## balvarez (Mar 6, 2006)

I bought a new Mowdy 18' w/115 Evinrude EFI. Love the boat. Contact Clark Mowdy 361-578-0551, he will treat you right and let the boat do the selling.
Bob


----------



## Coastalsunshine (May 21, 2004)

We have one here at work (TPWD-coastal fisheries). I just love it. Have two other boats an original Shoalwater and a Transcat. But when I'm on a boat everyone here in the office knows I prefer working off the Mowdy.

Agree what everyone else said about the storage, but if you just keep it to the basics there's plenty of enough room. You just can't imagine how much gear you can get on these boats if you try.

I joke about when I reture in 7 years, what I want for a retirement present is the Mowdy! Doesn't have to have the engine, just want the hull!


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

*Give Southshore Boats A Look !!!*

Like the Mowdy,Southshore Boats have excellent build quality and resale value. And one thing you dont have to worry about is storage.I have a 23FT Southshore and can run the backlakes and cross the bay when others called off a trip because of a weather report.Some food for thought: If you want a truely custom built boat, meaning the interior is built the way you want it.Take a look at www.southshoreboats.net

Capt Scott Reeh

TEAM SOUTHSHORE BOATS
TEAM FULLSTRINGER LODGE
TEAM AMERICAN RODSMITHS


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Another boat to consider is a Haynie, plenty of storage and you can have it built the way you want it for the interior. gets shallow and handles the rough stuff like a dream

http://www.chrismarineboats.com/HAYNIE_BOATS/Haynie.htm


----------



## CaseyS (Nov 24, 2004)

*Mowdy*

Ive fished quite a few times out of a 23'-24'er? with a friend of mine. He had Mowdy build a big dry box behind the console. He puts a couple of cushions on there when he drives it to sit down on, can also stand on it to cast from. We have fished all over Baffin in strong winds, drifted the badlands without any problems, and ran over the Tide Gauge Bar without hangin up. This boat drifts true and is easy to get in and out of for wade fishing. They really havent had to change their design over the last 20 years, however it looks like most boat manufacturers have changed their design to resemble Mowdy.


----------



## Doreen (Aug 22, 2011)

*Mowdy Boats back in production*

Mowdy is under new ownership now with Mr. Mowdy's blessing. Making 22 ft V hulls and 25 ft cats at 735 N Hwy 35 in Port Lavaca. Soon to make 16 ft. New website is www.mowdyboats.com. Also on Facebook. Thanks!


----------



## ricehunter41 (Aug 13, 2008)

My family has also owned a Mowdy, a 23'er with a tunnel and a 200hp merc. Could not be happier with a boat. We have done everything from taking it 25 miles offshore(and only burning less than a qtr of a tank, also outran a 25'+ Grady White) to fishing around the lighthouse trails at Aransas Pass in less than 1 foot of water.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Levi said:


> I would like some info from the Mowdy owners out there!! I had never seen one until today and I have to say that I was impressed at the quality and fish-ability. How do they perform under real world conditions?? I would like information on the shallow water ability and speed, I dont need a speed demon but I want something that will get up and go without burning a ton of fuel.
> Our current rig is a 2100 cajun with a 200hp and it gets shallow and runs plenty fast but I need a boat that floats in a bit less water, if you have any info please let me know.
> L Price


Levi,

I thought you had a Haynie??? Just wondering!!!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

atcfisherman said:


> Levi,
> 
> I thought you had a Haynie??? Just wondering!!!


Take a look at the first post on this thread. It was made in 2006. Someone had to do some digging to find this thread lol.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Good to see Mowdy back up and going... alot of high dollar competition out there right now


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> Take a look at the first post on this thread. It was made in 2006. Someone had to do some digging to find this thread lol.


ROFL.... Thanks for pointing that out! Sorry!


----------



## Kevin6032 (Jul 15, 2013)

*My New Mowdy*

I want to share a picture of my new rig.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

The new owners in Port Lavaca are still great guys. Bought a S10 from them last year. Great people and incredibly boats!


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Sweet rig! And I just wanted to post on an 8.5 year old thread!


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

I ran a mowdy 18 with 150 trp. all I can say is wow incredible in the skinny ( and I run a majek illusion) run scary skinny and took on the bay waves.


----------



## Kevin6032 (Jul 15, 2013)

*New Rig*

I'm still breaking it in right now. I shopped pretty hard before picking the C-25. It is just an outstanding all around boat. The Yamaha 250 SHO performs extremely well with this boat too.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I fished with capt. Derek Lechler who has a new Mowdy. I think 24' or 25'. All I can say is wow! What a machine. Very impressive. Back in the 70's I was in wholesale marine supplies and did some business with Hal Mowdy, the original owner. He worked out of a storage unit in Victoria and built them 1 at a time. Scooter boats and such. That's a product line that has come a long ways for sure, but even back then, those in the know recognized that he was building a superior product.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

harry forester said:


> stumpegrinders bro. here(see above )
> the mowdy is a fine boat in all respects. not cheap, but they no doubt hold their value .
> limited storage. tunnel will loose a little speed --appx. 10 % but if you need shallow, and since the water fell out of es. santo bay and dosn't seem its ever coming back, who dosn't, go w/ the tunnell.
> i'd sell that explorer--just to scratch an itch ! its a 99 23 w/ 200 efi loaded & like new/ in some ways better than new cond.--261 hrs-i'm the orig owner & know it inside out. e me if interested [email protected]
> ...


I sure miss my brother ( he passed in Feb 2010 and I just came across this old post)

I still have the Explorer little Harry. I think about you every moment I'm in it and I miss our adventures. I hope you're " on em" up there .

Don't take anything for granted y'all. Things can change awful fast and all of the sudden, life is radically different . ( the Mowdy is still a helluva boat, BTW)


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Those 22 Mowdys were built off a Mako hull with the sides cut off. Good old boats.


----------



## jfk47 (May 3, 2005)

You guys ain't got nothing. Back when I lived in Victoria (70's and early 80's) I bought one of Hal Mowdy's little 10 ft. scooters. The one with the round nose, not the square one. Hal wanted to put a 50 hp. on it, but we couldn't fine one in Victoria. I wanted a 60hp. or 70hp., but we couldn't find one of those either. Hal located a 90 hp. Johnson at Kresta's in Edna. So we hung that on the back. On the initial test run, we put in at POC and I ran the boat up the I/C. GPS's weren't invented yet, so Hal drove his pickup alongside the I/C and clocked me at 63mph. Later we put in at the lake in Edna, and got pulled over by the lake patrol for running a speedboat on the lake. (I didn't even know they had a patrol !!) Nope, I told him...this is my fishing platform. You should have seen his eyes...Hal was laughing so hard I thought he would fall off the scooter. Only drawback was with the weight of the 90, the back of the scooter was barely at the water line. But it was a scooter, so it didn't bother me. Years later, I sold it to a Judge Strauss in Yoakum.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Mowdy's are awesome, like Marshall's also.


----------

